# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Small worm, a problem?



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

I recently bought some plants from my lfs, I found a small, thin red worm about 1/2 an inch long, I trashed it, now I see a couple of smaller versions floating in my tank. Is this anything to be concerned about? Or will my fish eat them when I begin stocking fish. As of now I only have 4 ottos, 1 SAE, and a few Amano shrimp.


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

I recently bought some plants from my lfs, I found a small, thin red worm about 1/2 an inch long, I trashed it, now I see a couple of smaller versions floating in my tank. Is this anything to be concerned about? Or will my fish eat them when I begin stocking fish. As of now I only have 4 ottos, 1 SAE, and a few Amano shrimp.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

The SAE may nibble at it, if it is large enough. Otherwise any tetra over an inch will hunt them down and make them scarce quick.

As for ID of the worm.. Does it have a triangular head?


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

The first one I found was simply skinny and red with no weird features, the worms floating in my aquarium now are a very tiny version of the same, but white. The reason I was inquiring was to make sure it's not some sort of parasitic worm that I will have problems with, this would be a real drag considiring my tank's only 3 weeks old.


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Noticed that one of my Lobelia cardanalis (sp) was not doing so well today, pulled out the plant and suprise, the little red worm, I then pulled out the remaining five plants and found the same worm on three of the plants root structure. If anyone has any experience with this please post, my aquarium is going on four weeks running and if I have to do anything drastic I would like to know asap.


----------

